# Electrical component identification



## boatgoat (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi Folks,

New to the forum. Does anyone know what this thing is (hopefully the picture will attach)? It is hanging off of my dash harness on a 1968 GTO. I cannot find any reference to it in my book or online.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

It is a light socket for an ash tray. pullit apart carefully there is a light bulb inside.....it MAY also be for a lighted ignition switch Eric


----------



## boatgoat (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you Eric. I could not figure out how to get it apart and didn't want to break it so I thought I would ask before I tried again. 

I bought this car as a father/son project a few weeks ago for my high school Sr. Taking it in stages and working on the interior now. Next is engine bay and motor. Been many years since I have done stuff like this and forgot how much fun it was.

-Mike


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

No problem Mike! Enjoy the project...I just started a 67GTO project myself. Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Eric, can you tell us more about your new project?? We NEED to know! (at least I do..)


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Jeff! yes. This 67 will be a "resto-mod". It is currently Red with a black interior,auto,non a/c, is missing the engine,has rusted floor pans, but a pretty straight rust free body. If I ever figure out how to "downsize" my photo size, I will post some picks. As far as what is planned......BLACK paint, RED leather interior,plenty of CHROME, BILLET, maybe some carbon fiber,a blower motor and 5-6 speed standard transmission. I am still in the planning stages. I want the old school look, no "bling" or "slammed" stuff.
"Due to the lack of original parts, and the huge amounts of horsepower available, I chose to build my creature of enormous stature......."
Erik Von Frankenstein arty:


----------

